# What kinda foundation for acne prone skin?



## beautifly (Nov 21, 2005)

I have used Maybelline wonder for pretty a while. Lately, I have some clogged pores and many bad pimples on my face. It upsets me a lot. My face is combo, shiny on nose and chin. I wonder I should use liquid foundation, powder foundation, or just loose or pressed powder? Which one would you recommend for acne prone face? Or should I stop make up completely?!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 21, 2005)

I have acne prone, oily skin, and I love Revlon's Colorstay foundation. In fact, when I _don't_ wear it, I break out. It's noncomedegenic which means it won't clog pores. It really helps control my breakouts and oily skin. (And the coverage is great!!)


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 21, 2005)

You're better off using liquid foundation for oily skin, because you can use as much or as little powder as you need to set it. Compact Foundation is good, but it's trickier to set it with powder, even though it goes on more matte. Touch-ups make powder foundation look "cake-y". I have oily skin (with No dry spots), and I always have to powder throughout the day. As for foundations, I use Prescriptives Virtual Matte and have recently tried Prescriptives Flawless (which I like, too). The Virtual Matte is perfect for me for winter, and I'll probably use Flawless more for the summer (the coverage is lighter than the VM). HTH.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 21, 2005)

I've been using mineral makeup (BE). My breakouts have been reduced.


----------



## canelita (Nov 21, 2005)

I also have Acne Prone Skin and use MAC Studio Fix, I know some ladies here don't like it much but I don't brake up from it but then again I don't use it everyday.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 21, 2005)

There are certain things you HAVE to find out if you are looking for a foundation that won't break you out. It has to be oil-free, non-comedogenic, and/or non-acnegenic. Even if a product is non-c or non-a if CAN still break you out, but it doesn't have any ingredients that will specifically break you out, you skin just doesn't like it.

I know MAC's foundations are non-comedogenic, so that might be a great place to start. Also I would recommend some oil-blotting sheets rather than pressed or loose powder to suck up oil...


----------



## beautifly (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybelline Wonder Finish also claims their product noncomedegenic. That's why I bought it;however, it still breaks me out. There is no gurantee, really depends on skin and luck. I have considered several brands Lauar Mercier, Nars, Stila and Prescriptives liquid foundation. I think Prescriptives so far is the "safest" make up I can count on. I'm so afraid of MAC face products as I heard many of them have break out after using it. I don't want any additional disgusting acnes on my face any more!!!!:icon_twis

SamanthaBNYC, do you use loose powder after the foundation? What brand do you use?

maryfitz24, what kinda of mineral make up u use? How good is it to the skin?


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 21, 2005)

I've had good luck with BE, Loreal Airware, and Maybelline Age Rewind foundation.


----------



## XOffendr (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Prescriptives would probably be a good place to start...I use Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra, and my skin actually looks better the next day, after using it. I think it has a high amount of titanium dioxide, which might have something to do with it. It stays longer than any other makeup I've tried, although, I haven't gotten around to trying out any of the Prescriptives formulas, and I apply vitamin E oil underneath it, so it's a real testament to it's staying power.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 21, 2005)

My Prescriptives Custom Blend is oil free and I havent had a break out because of it. I actually prefer a bit of oil in my foundations though, it gives my skin a better flawless finish.


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 21, 2005)

Try prescriptives foundation. They have a really great line for oily skin. And they have a great line for problematic skin types. Head over to the counter and ask for samples.


----------



## beautifly (Nov 22, 2005)

my left face rite now has a deeeeeeeep and big sore pimple that was caused by the toxic foundation. Thanks to maph telling me the cool website. :clap I am also interested in BE make up. Is it hard to blend the right color? Every time when u do make up , you have to spend time on mixing the right color? Is it easy to use?

Thanks for everybody useful advice! I might also check on Prescriptives this weekend.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd recommend Prescriptives too.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 23, 2005)

My dermatologist always insisted that Prescriptives was the only "true" noncomedogenic makeup and made me wear their foundation, concealor, and powder. However I have found drugstore products that work for me, but my current foundation was just discontinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for powder, my dermatologist also insisted that I use only loose powder -- the wax and/or oils used to press pressed powders into the compact can clog your pores. (However there are some girls on this site that say there are some non-comedogenic pressed powders...) But as Leila said, some non-comedogenic products may still break you out and/or cause an allergic reation, but you'll have a better chance of having a noncomedogenic or nonacnegenic foundation working for you than just an oil-free or regular foundation. (Oil-free products do not have oils but may still contain ingredients that clog pores.)

If you have a problem with oily, shiny skin, I highly recommend CoverGirl's Professional Loose Powder (keeps my face matte longer than any department store brand powder I've tried!) and blotting sheets for touch-ups (I use Clean and Clear) -- they soak up the oil without messing up your mu! Because simply applying more and more powder to hide the oil makes your face look pretty "muddy" after a while!

I have a lot more acne info in my notepad if you're interested!


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## beautifly (Nov 26, 2005)

Today I finally tried 3 foundation.

Lauer Mericer oil-free foundation: Good coverage, comfortable texture, matte finish and a little thick texture for me. Therefore I didn't buy it.

Biotherm *Sense *Hydra-Radiance Foundation SPF15

Normal to Combination Skin: light texture, radiant look and good price. However, I am not sure it will break me out or not. I'm afraid to buy at this time as my face is prone to acne.

Px Flawless skin: Great texture, very smooth and leave on the skin like my second skin . *Finish with radiant and poreless look!!!! I love it!!!* Medium coverage but you can build it on full coverage if you want to . Compare with the above brands, I couldn't stop to buy it right away when I tried this one. I put my confidence on this bet and I hope it won't break me out.

For Biotherm lovers, Aquasource package with cleanser and toner is sold at $32!!!!!!!!!!! Just 1 buck more than the original price of aquasource. I planned to buy clinique dramtically different hydrating gel but I changed my mind because of the great sale of aquasource package.

I bought the Chanel Twinkle Glossimer. I love that unique golden peach look on lip and nothing else can replace that!!!!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 26, 2005)

I would go with Neutrogena or Almay. I use Almay Clear Complexion, but they have several varieties. Neither seem to have a wide range of shades, so hopefully if you do try it you can find one for you. I know at Walgreens if you don't like it you can return it.

Almay has Amazing LastingÂ® 16 Hour Makeup

Doesn’t smudge off! Stays on up to 16 touch-up-free hours with skin-caring Vitamins A, E and SPF 6. Looks amazingly natural, feels light. Oil-free to let skin breathe. Hypo-Allergenic, Non-Comedogenic and 100% Fragrance Free. Clinically, Dermatologist and Allergy Tested.

_____________________


----------



## Lisadt (Nov 30, 2005)

I use Merle Norman aqua base foundation. I have used it since highschool. I have had skin problems as well. This is oil free. Good lunck:icon_chee


----------



## Liz_Dee (Dec 1, 2005)

I agreed. Go for MAC studiofix and bare Escentuals. :icon_smil


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 1, 2005)

A lot of girls on this site have complained that Studiofix broke them out... but apparently it works for some people or Mac would quit selling it!


----------



## Sukanya (Jul 2, 2011)

there are so many products under color stay.. please specify??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ls820 (Jul 2, 2011)

i like shiseido's perfect refining foundation, goes on really smooth not as much chemicals


----------



## satojoko (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree that mineral foundations ARE much better for the skin, however, many also have crap ingredients in them which are NOT good for the skin. It's gotten to the point now that anything which is loose powder is called a 'mineral makeup', yet they truly are not. In addition, please be aware that Bare Escentuals (sp?) causes many women to break out in rashes, dermatitis and even more acne. That's because it has bismuth oxychloride in it, which is a very common allergen. This is not because they have 'sensitive skin'. It's because they ingredient itself is allergenic. I have read this on the internet time and time again, women and their experiences with products with bismuth oxychloride, especially Bare Escentuals. Look for a foundation free of this ingredient, as well as silicones (including dimethicone etc) and mineral oils, if at all possible. And it definitely is. Juice Beauty makes one with none of those ingredients and is a mineral liquid foundation actually, however, I have not tried it myself as of yet. I have tried their skin care ingredients, however, and have found them to be spectacular. I am writing this as a person who also has acne prone skin.

I have ordered the Premium Foundation base mix and Premium Concealer Base just last week from the Conservatorie to try out, hoping I can just tweak it to save me time mixing my own, as it has good ingredients in it and is free from irritants. 30 grams or so for about $5 to $6. CHEAP. Yet they put nothing irritating in there. You can mix it to your own skin tone with bulk oxides (natural colorants) which you can also buy from them, Coastal Scents, TKB and other places. Or even their ready mixed foundation - with the color already in there - foundation has equally as good ingredients in it. Concealer too. Their prices are good as well. Meow Cosmetics also makes mineral makeup, including foundations, which I have tried personally and which I have found are good. http://meowcosmetics.com  Theirs comes in so many shades that you WILL find a match, and it comes in different coverages as well, from light to full. It also comes in a very large jar. They have also got over 300 loose mineral eye shadow colors, and they are very good. I have some of those as well and love them. Sign up for their emails and get discount codes mailed to you regularly.

Monave also has some nice products which a lot of women like. You can check them on Facebook and their website at http://www.monave.com I believe it is. They are also very helpful, as I have recently discovered. If you have any questions, email them. They will get back to you with the info you need. I just tested out 25 of their new eye shadows which they were sending out to people free who were willing to review them and who were on their customer list and found them to be very finely milled and nicely made.

I started making my own mineral foundation, as well as 'primer', finishing powder, setting mist, etc, after trying several brands and not being *quite* satisfied with the results. I am far more happy with my own, but there are some good brands out there that are FAR better than Bare Escentuals (sp?) in regards to quality, as well as far cheaper. Really hoping this base from the Conservatorie is as good as it sounds from the stuff they put in it and that I can start custom mixing my own color from that. Tired of mixing my own base, I tell you....


----------



## Eyesuphere (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have acne prone, oily skin, and I love Revlon's Colorstay foundation. In fact, when I _don't_ wear it, I break out. It's noncomedegenic which means it won't clog pores. It really helps control my breakouts and oily skin. (And the coverage is great!!)


 I would go with Lycogel


----------



## JennyBino (Jul 8, 2011)

I use Dinair Airbrush Makeup and I'm in love with their stuff! It is all water based so it does not clog my pores! It is wonderful!!


----------



## geekgoddess (Jan 10, 2012)

how much is PRESCRIPTIVES FLAWLESS SKIN FOUNDATION?


----------



## Caridwen13 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have T-zone skin where the dry areas aren't too bad but the oily areas are very oily.  I'm also prone to breakouts, especially hormonal ones.  For years I gave up on wearing foundations until I discovered BE and fell in love.  I used that for about two years, and it did help my skin, but then my skin seemed to change a bit due to health reasons and my tone changed a bit.  After that even with good moisturizer and primer it seemed to really dry out the dry spots, cake on the oily areas, and was very hard for me to blend the right tone.  Happily my salon custom blends their own line of mineral makeup including powder and liquid foundations.  Since they can not only customize the color for me but also somewhat the formula, this helped a lot.  It is a bit expensive, like $50 per foundation, so I only buy it when they have a special going. 

Sad to say I only "discovered" MAC in the last year or so when my makeup obsession really started so I can't comment on the Studio Fix, but I've had very good luck with their new Matchmaster foundation, and I use their Mineralize Skinfinish Natural to set.


----------



## geekgoddess (Jan 14, 2012)

where in canada (toronto) could i buy prescriptives? how much is the one ur telling that is safe for oily, acne prone skin? thanks


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 14, 2012)

I currently use *Hello Flawless *by *Benefit*! 

Amazing coverage and it feels good on your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I suggest you check it out.... 

I'm going to try the MAC Studio Fix to see how that is, but i'll keep a Hello Flawless foundation as a backup, just incase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think since you have oily skin, your best bet is to use powder foundation. I have a combination of both, but most of the time my skin is dry and I still use powder foundation. 

Why? Because I have always liked powder foundation over liquid foundation. To me it's more of a natural finish... 

Usually, I apply a moisturizer before putting on my powder foundation so that my skin remains healthy. 

I am a firm believer in skin care, so make sure you keep using good skin care products to take care of your face!


----------



## jack3223 (Feb 10, 2012)

Always use oil control moisturizer on your face. However, you have to avoid oil based makeup &amp; the products which contains oil.

__________________________________

http://www.facespots.net/


----------



## amberrrr (Aug 14, 2013)

I totally understand you I was is your shoes not that long ago but now my skin is so much better!! Thanks to make up forever it's good coverage and feels so light i also loved there HD primer it made my pours tiny I love it! I also love Clinique almost powder it is really great! Now my skin is so much better I don't have to wear foundation!! Try this it will really work also if you don't feel like wearing foundation I used make up forever matte velvet with a little of my every day moisturizer it work so well I really recommend this


----------

